# Nexus first to receive android 4.1 (Jelly Bean)



## tylermich7 (Jun 20, 2012)

So was doing some reading on what my title says. Anyone know anything about jelly bean so far? Heard it was code name for android 5.0 OS.
What improvements and UI changes will be made with this.
Couldn't find any information on that area.

Sent from my 4.0.4 Galaxy Nexus, running ICSourcery 3.4 Via tapatalk.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

GET OUT OF MY DEVELOPMENT SECTION!!!!!111!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

tylermich7 said:


> So was doing some reading on what my title says. Anyone know anything about jelly bean so far? Heard it was code name for android 5.0 OS.
> What improvements and UI changes will be made with this.
> Couldn't find any information on that area.
> 
> Sent from my 4.0.4 Galaxy Nexus, running ICSourcery 3.4 Via tapatalk.


Good story, man.

First and foremost, why are you posting questions in development? Big no no. This goes in general. Unless you are releasing a ROM, you do not start a thread in development.

Secondly, if you read, you would know that it is indeed 4.1.

Finally, I'm done. I could keep going.

Long story short --- Google is your friend.


----------



## _JKK_ (Jan 8, 2012)

Not the right section.
But I'll be friendly, since that's what we should aim towards.

jelly bean is Android 4.1, which is likely going to be announced at I/O this week. I'll tell you about the improvements after we've seen it, but Chrome is likely to replace the stock browser that Android currently has. Holo will probably continue to be improved upon, albeit in a much slower manner as it's already great.

Also, the Galaxy Nexus is Google's dev device, so it's only natural that it's the one to receive the updates first.


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

Ballocaust said:


> GET OUT OF MY DEVELOPMENT SECTION!!!!!111!


Since he posts about as much as you, perhaps he felt just as entitled and thought it was HIS development section.

OP: there have been a few topics on this in more appropriate sections. It does appear to be hitting GN first though. I would do a search from the top level forum to find them.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

SSMayNV said:


> Since he posts about as much as you, perhaps he felt just as entitled and thought it was HIS development section.
> 
> OP: there have been a few topics on this in more appropriate sections. It does appear to be hitting GN first though. I would do a search from the top level forum to find them.


Unless it's the VZW gnex. In that case, it will be sometime in 2013 that we'll see it *officially*. But we have what I believe to be the most amazing development community for any device ever to date, so we'll see AOKP/CM9(10?)/Gummy updates etc. etc. within days of it being pushed to AOSP I would imagine.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Unless it's the VZW gnex. In that case, it will be sometime in 2013 that we'll see it *officially*. But we have what I believe to be the most amazing development community for any device ever to date, so we'll see AOKP/CM9(10?)/Gummy updates etc. etc. within days of it being pushed to AOSP I would imagine.


If cyanogen and the team follow what they've been doing since cyanogenmod started, then it will be CM10


----------



## tylermich7 (Jun 20, 2012)

My apologies. Lol I forgot I was in the dev section. I'll repost in topics. No hard feelings









Sent from my 4.0.4 Galaxy Nexus, running ICSourcery 3.4 Via tapatalk.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

No kidding. The Galaxy S XIV will get it before VZW releases it.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

deltaechoe said:


> If cyanogen and the team follow what they've been doing since cyanogenmod started, then it will be CM10


I think you mean CM11


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Yet another thread for this...? Perhaps ANOTHER merge is needed?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28131-jelly-bean-for-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## shobon (Nov 2, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> I think you mean CM11


Explain.

Android 2.2 - CM6
Android 2.3 - CM7
Android 3.0 - CM8 (never released due to Honeycomb being obsolete by the time the sources were released)
Android 4.0 - CM9


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> I think you mean CM11


Not sure what you're talking about.

Sent from a place where no fucks are given.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Not sure what you're talking about.
> 
> Sent from a place where no fucks are given.


 probably didn't realize there was a cm6, and that they're was supposed to be a cm8. 
probably thought that they just used odd numbers









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had no idea about CM for froyo.. Lol. And yes forgot about honeycomb and all of its awesomeness. So yea got my learning in today. (face palm)


----------



## Dork6243 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> GET OUT OF MY DEVELOPMENT SECTION!!!!!111!


OVER THE LINE! MARK IT ZERO!!!


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Had no idea about CM for froyo.. Lol. And yes forgot about honeycomb and all of its awesomeness. So yea got my learning in today. (face palm)


Ah, I remember cm6 on my HTC Wildfire. Could barely use it for 10 minutes without it crashing


----------



## tylermich7 (Jun 20, 2012)

...


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

CM release numbers go by the letter if the alphabet. ICS starts with I, the 9th letter. Jellybean would be cm10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate when posts get dug up like this.... Yeah this is all extremely obvious now that we're playing with JB...


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah this kid has pulled two no no's in one thread, lol.

Anyways, back to cyanogen. So what's the eta for cm10?

Nyuck nyuck nyuck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait!! GNex is getting JB first?!?!
















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah this kid has pulled two no no's in one thread, lol.
> 
> Anyways, back to cyanogen. So what's the eta for cm10?
> 
> ...


They waiting on SAUCE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

haha.. that's funny

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

